# Audi TTRS : TTS500+ (Loba Turbo - Revo Software) Update 1



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Guys,

First of all, sincere apologies for not being able to keep you guys up to speed with the plans for our TTRS demo car. This was simply due to workload, not a desire to have any clandestine or political motives. Those of you that know The TT Shop / TTS Roadsport will know we steer well away from such things!

The Viper Green TTRS project always featured the plans for a 500 bhp conversion, as we felt that's what the car and the car's owners demanded.

To bring you up to speed...

We looked, in detail, at the options to achieve this, and as we have a long and strong relationship with Garrett for our 1.8T conversions, we looked at this options first.

As is not unusual with owners of the higher value new cars, many were allergic to the idea of a complete replacement turbo and the plumbing to achieve this, so we felt a hybrid turbo would reach a wider audience and could be a live conversion sooner.

Loba

We had developed a good relationship with Loba Motorsport GmbH and the discussion about the 500 and 500+ conversions for the TTRS and RS3 was had in detail during 2010.

We supplied the first donor turbo unit to Loba a while back, and we eventually had a workshop slot to fit it just before the recent Ultimate Dubs show. The car was driven there on the mapping that was already on it.

Hardware Limitations

The car is limited by temperature, air flow, and fuelling even more than some other similar vehicles.

With the extensive testing we did with Forge Motorsport when developing the high volume front mounted intercooler, coupled with our Water Injection cooling system, this is no longer a limitation.

There are still opportunities to further develop a cold air induction system, that improves on the great performance of the uprated panel filter, and we will introduce this in due course.

Therefore the remaining hardware limitation is the ability of the standard High Pressure Fuel pump to provide enough fuelling for the potential horsepower. Our development of an up-rated pump is well underway, and when complete, it will offer a further enhancement to the conversion, however, due to it's complex nature, we have no ETA on it, at this stage.

Software

We have a established relationship with Revo for our software solutions, who are a short distance from our Bedford HQ. They provide the mapping for our stage 1,2 and 3 conversions, and also worked with us on the Viper Green project to develop the original mapping for the TTRS.

It stands to reason that when we looked at the best software for this conversion, we would be using Revo.

We also wanted our current TTRS Revo customers to be able to benefit from some preferential pricing, if they already had Revo software on their car. That being said we will not actively discriminate against cars that have other software on their car. (ie we will try our hardest to make the conversion financially viable, as this benefits everyone.)

This project is completely separate to any conversion that Revo may be working on.

Performance

Even with a simple high flow panel filter and no hardware modifications to the High Pressure Fuel Pump, our conversion is already achieving just under 500bhp (490 bhp and 625 nm torque - see graph, you can see it over laid on stage 2 figures also)



















The great features of the standard TTRS's power delivery have also been maintained.

These figures have been measured on a completely independent rolling road, at another tuners premises for transparancy.

This currently exceeds all alternative conversions on the market.

Specification

This high performance installation assumes the following hardware specification are already in place..

Forge Motorsport TTRS Front Mounted Intercooler
Pipercross High Flow Panel Filter
Milltek Race Exhaust System (Turbo back - decat)

If these upgrades are not currently fitted, we can provide bespoke pricing for the complete conversion.

Variations on the above spec may affect the performance figure achievable, however variations can be used. (eg sports cat version of the Milltek Exhaust)

The TTS Roadsport conversion comprises..

1 )	Loba LO500+ hybrid turbo
2 )	Fitting components
3 )	Oil and Coolant changes
4 )	Fitting Labour
5 )	4 Wheel Alignment following subframe removal
6 )	Exclusive Revo/TTS Software
7 )	TTS Water Injection Intake Cooling System
8 )	Independent Dyno Certification

Pricing . Availability

The conversion, as listed above, retails at £4999 inc vat and fitting

For pricing of any additional components required, please contact us directly.

Pricing of any future enhancements will be released at the time of availability.

We have taken several deposits for the conversion and we are operating a first come first served waiting list, with some turbo units about to be converted ready.

We strongly suggest that if this conversion interests you and you wanted a conversion this year, contact us asap. This is however, not a sales post, but in the interests of the forum for information.

Timescales

Lead time for cars to be booked in and converted vary based on the car's current specification, but we expect first customer cars to be converted during may.

More details

This conversion will not be supplied as a DIY fit and is also exclusive to TTS. (we will post more details on what this means later)

For more information contact [email protected]hettshop.com or call 01234 853225


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looking good fella's nice bit of evolution there for the already spoiled TT-RS owners :lol: :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I bet it certainly shifts, I hope you guys have vmax booked in order to show us what it can do.

I guess you have found the limitations of the standard fuel pump hence the sub 500 figures? This is what is putting me off at the moment as I don't fancy a 2nd visit and a further tune when you have a fuel pump solution in the future mainly due to you guys being an 800m round trip away.

I'll be keeping eagle eyes on further development though. Would be keen to get more info on the water cooling though, is it a Water/Methanol solution? Also, is there much left in the turbo flow wise, is it just fuelling that's the limitation?

You guys need to get a vbox and go do some acceleration testing, 30-130 if you can ;-)

Keep up the good work and can't wait to see some more.

Mitchy


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

weight difference?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

You back on terra ferma mitchy???


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice!!

Good work guys


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

For manual cars only i take it ?.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Great work guys.. Must fly now!!

Which water/meth kit are you using?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Having thought about this, it looks like this is going to be a very expensive upgrade :x

£5k + fuel pump and further mapping is going to push the cost north of £6k easily and no disrespect to revo, but I dont want to be tied into a package where I have no choice of the tune.

At the moment, with the way the car is now and the fuel pump hindering any more, it's a half finished product. I can't see many people jumping at this unless they are local to your location. For me, I would have to book a few days off work, drive down to your location, hand over £5k, spend a few nights in a B&B and then home again only to have to do it again a few months down the line when you release Stage 2 of the project. Time off work, fuel costs, B&B costs, fuel pump & fit (Possibly intake mod too?) and further tune costs.

I'd have to bloody fit an intercooler too so costs for me would be in the £7-8k region to convert, missus would hit the roof at that 1 [smiley=argue.gif] I suppose it does not help that Loba is so highly priced, £3.2k or something ridiculous for the hybrid. I spoke to Turbo dynamics who said they could hybrid the K16 turbo to a very similar spec to the Loba for £900. (Loba want £2.1k to hybrid an existing unit) TD are UK based aswell so we dont get hindered with crap exchange rates between EUR and £. Then there's JC's solution to consider when he eventually releases some info. (JC, get a move on :wink: )

In addition to all this, I too am intrigued about the WMI kit. Looking at the dyno chart of the pre hybrid run, it's clear to see its struggling with heat soak, the power flatlines and the torque drops off a cliff (EGT issues I assume :wink: ) It would have been interesting to see what WMI would have done with the untouched turbo. It looks like a 70bhp gain to the hybrid but not sure how much of that is due to the cooling of the WMI. Additionally, what boost pressure are you running the hybrid at? Is there any more flow to give, how did you know the fuel pump was maxed? failing to meet the requested pressures in VCDS logging?

Just thinking out loud guys, certainly not a criticism. You guys are leading the way with 2.5t tuning just now and mucho respect to you for putting in the time and the development, it's just a bit more expensive than what I personally had in mind, that''s all. Cant see me forking out a further £7-8k, the car already scares the sh*t out of me at times with the way it is :lol:

Keep up the good work though and cant wait to see what you guys do with it next 

Mitchy


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Certainly some very interesting points raised there Mitchy..


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

the dip around 4500-5000rpm is where its lacking or on the limits of the fuel pressure maybe?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

TTRS_500 said:


> the dip around 4500-5000rpm is where its lacking or on the limits of the fuel pressure maybe?


Not at 419hp it's not. That is EGT protection issues to me, the torque at that point drops off a cliff and the power flatlines (Insufficient cooling from the dyno fans) Hence why it would have been nice to see WMI on the standard blower. I suspect if EGT's were controlled, the torque would have held on a lot better and the power would have continued to rise to I suspect somewhere around 440-450hp with WMI on standard blower. (That 419 has been cut short by EGT protection, would have made 430 easily with better cooling fans or dare I say it, less boost)

In my opinion anyway but im happy to be proven wrong  (I'd put my house on it though that if they were VCDS logging that 419 run, they would have seen low 0.7 lambdas at around the point the map goes to pot.)

Mitchy


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

TTRS_500 said:


> the dip around 4500-5000rpm is where its lacking or on the limits of the fuel pressure maybe?


A dyno graph comparing a car running water/meth and the other plot without is pointless anyways so as far as comparing the two runs I wouldnt look into it too much mate..

Certainly still impressive figures! Great job TTS Boys! Woop Woop.. 8)


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Possibly, lets wait for feedback. Dyno dynamics rollers are usually conservative which is worth noting?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree Pov, certainly not a criticism. This will crack 500 without a doubt, I was just a little surprised with the WMI being used.

If not going for the hybrid, I would certainly be interested in WMI if TTS are offering this as standalone. It would allow you guys to turn the boost upto 9 on your SPS without it throwing wobblers :wink:


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

why would that help? More boost and the car simply drops into 50% boost mode. Was on a trackday monday and with my boost set to 8 the bloody thing kept dropping into the 50% boost issue. Have turned boost down to 7 which stops it doing it 90% of the time. Bloody annoying


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

TTRS_500 said:


> why would that help? More boost and the car simply drops into 50% boost mode. Was on a trackday monday and with my boost set to 8 the bloody thing kept dropping into the 50% boost issue. Have turned boost down to 7 which stops it doing it 90% of the time. Bloody annoying


Is the 50% boost issue related to the dump valve or is it related to the exhaust gas temperature :wink:

My thoughts are with the latter, when you whack the boost up, EGT's rise in line. ECU intervenes and puts the car into soft limp by pulling load, boost and timing out. I would think with WMI and boost set to 9, you would see no such issues, you would control EGT to a point below where the protection maps kick in.

Only 1 way to find out :lol:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Its related to the map....I havent heard anybody else claiming DV issues....

Get a new map and compare.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Mule said:


> Its related to the map....I havent heard anybody else claiming DV issues....
> 
> Get a new map and compare.


Not sure Mule, I had Limp mode on my CC tune when it was boosting similar to that of the aggressively tuned revo cars. Most other tunes peg boost at around 1.45bar from what I have seen. The TTRS doesn't seem to like max 1.55bar boost. Davids car runs boost 7 which is around 1.45bar and his car is running as sweet as a nut from what I can tell. Mines is running 1.45bar and is fairly nifty too.

I hear Jamies car is running nicely too now, 0-100mph from him in the mid 8's 8)


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

deffo boost related, if I go WOT from say 30-150 for example its fine, its once you come on and off the accelerator that I have issues, ie on track.

Ive set it down to boost 7 now to stop it, but still happens occasionally. Its worse when its colder and the air is denser at night.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Pov, you may well be right, I only spotted limp mode on the CC tune though which was mapped at 1.55bar and getting too hot hence my views.

Anyway, I thought you had fuelling issues when you whacked boost upto 8 or 9? Insufficient flow from the pump causing missfires, or did you resolve this with new plugs?

Are you going for this conversion? Are you Mule? Anyone?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

If its not related to the map, then what else could it be 

Turn down the boost and its gone. Again map related....do you get this on the MRC map Mitchy?

If you dont, then get David to try the MRC map and report back id the issues still there.

My engine check comes on everytime I put it on cruisecontrol....then it uses the lambda much more aggresively to run as lean as possible. Still on OEM map though as I dont have the time to get my map.....


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> Pov, you may well be right, I only spotted limp mode on the CC tune though which was mapped at 1.55bar and getting too hot hence my views.
> 
> Anyway, I thought you had fuelling issues when you whacked boost upto 8 or 9? Insufficient flow from the pump causing missfires, or did you resolve this with new plugs?
> 
> Are you going for this conversion? Are you Mule? Anyone?


Well it was misfiring when timing was set to 5, ive had new plugs since but havent tried timing 5!

I may try higher timing in the winter.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

TTRS_500 said:



> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Pov, you may well be right, I only spotted limp mode on the CC tune though which was mapped at 1.55bar and getting too hot hence my views.
> ...


I heard timing 0 is where its at :wink:


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

The boost issue is 100% hardware related and nothing to do with the map.. Other than the fact that Revo run more boost than others, which highlights the limitation with the stock hardware..

For anyone who was at Revo for the open day they would have seen the solution to this issue, which has been in testing, working perfectly (and curing the issue) for the last 2-3 months.. Other benefits come with it too including increased throtle response, faster boost recovery etc etc..


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

What's this I hear about Jamie cracking a 3.4 0-60, awesome stuff 8)

Your 3.15 comes believable then :wink:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Why does others then have more power and 20% more torque than comparable Revo map? And S2 is not quicker that S1?

Yes it can be hardware related when pushing 1,55bar, since its the limit to OEM map sensor and since the DV is map controlled, it can only be map related. You are pushing to much boost, compared to the outcome achieved by others.

I havent had the issue....I run my car on the Nordschleife. No errors as of yet.

So why solve a problem that only relates to Revo as of yet? Its seems its Revo created and not car related.

Change the MAP sensor and you could see this resolved by changing the way the map relates to the ECU controlled DV.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

jonnyc said:


> The boost issue is 100% hardware related and nothing to do with the map.. Other than the fact that Revo run more boost than others, which highlights the limitation with the stock hardware..
> 
> For anyone who was at Revo for the open day they would have seen the solution to this issue, which has been in testing, working perfectly (and curing the issue) for the last 2-3 months.. Other benefits come with it too including increased throtle response, faster boost recovery etc etc..


Wheres the love jonny? I need this product but you guys are holding out on me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Jonny, I look forward to the details.

Mule, we better not hijack the thread fella. Are you coming across to the UK for the TTS Loba conversion? What do you think? Cost? Hardware? Figures? WMI? TTS restricting the conversion package to revo only? What are your thoughts?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> What's this I hear about Jamie cracking a 3.4 0-60, awesome stuff 8)
> 
> Your 3.15 comes believable then :wink:


Is that an appology then? Surely not.. :lol:

Mule..

Im not going to even get into it.. Your missing the point completely and im not perpared to start getting into another slagging match with you or anyone else.

Look at the facts.. ALL of the other people out there are tuning to the limit of the stock hardware.. Revo have developed hardware to allow them to push things further.. How is that difficult to understand I dont know, but there we are..

Don't pull this thread off topic (again) ..

Back to you TTShop..


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Nope I will do it here in .Dk

Cost is fine, hardware is very good and figures will be just fine. It wil crack the 500hp/700nm barrier on MRC map no issues.

The current torque figure on 625nm is not impressive from Revo. On a bigger flowing turbine, it should be close or above 700nm. The clutch can handle it.

I have rebuild my intake and closed it completely and it is forcefed from the frontbumper vent. And it is very noticable.

I dont think the WMI kit is necessary when the fuel issues are sorted. When more fuel, it doesnt run as lean as it does now and it wont be so vulnerable to small deviations in fuel pressure and delivery.



Mitchy said:


> Jonny, I look forward to the details.
> 
> Mule, we better not hijack the thread fella. Are you coming across to the UK for the TTS Loba conversion? What do you think? Cost? Hardware? Figures? WMI? TTS restricting the conversion to revo only?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I can see why they need it....they are 20% behind on torque figures.... 

Others dont need to push the hardware to the limit to achieve good numbers and very quick cars.

I dont have to recall 30-130 by Mitchy close to 12 seconds? And I dont care about 1/4 mile times, since its driver related and not hardware related.

Fact? I think so.



jonnyc said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > What's this I hear about Jamie cracking a 3.4 0-60, awesome stuff 8)
> ...


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > What's this I hear about Jamie cracking a 3.4 0-60, awesome stuff 8)
> ...


I didn't know what to quite make of the 3.15 if I was being honest but seeing as Jamie has just cracked a 3.4 0-60 on road tyres then I think that proves that 3.15 is genuine.

Looks like I'll need to burn out my clutch and tyres to better it when I get my vbox back :lol: Nope only kidding, i'll let you revo guys hold the 0-60 crown 

How far are you off your release?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitchy.. Its not MY release.. I think thats the issue here.

I cannot speak for Revo and especially in this particular thread. I would suggest that this thread stays on topic for the sake of the TTShop guys and you should get in touch with Revo for further details..

Mule.. I realised a while ago that once you have made a decision nothing, fact or not, would change your mind.. So im not going to even try.. Have fun in your little bubble


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> > Mitchy said:
> ...


one clutch and propshaft later and i call quits too :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

If it helps, my gearbox is clunking every shift, I can hear it changing in the box below.

Got an oil service soon so going to get them to take a look at it.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Thx mate. 

You have spoken more than enough for Revo and you are more than welcome in my bubble. I call it the 20% more torque than Revo bubble. 

It could be fun though....then you wouldnt have to sort DV issues and other weird related issues all the time and maybe get the thing finished before Inters??



jonnyc said:


> Mitchy.. Its not MY release.. I think thats the issue here.
> 
> I cannot speak for Revo and especially in this particular thread. I would suggest that this thread stays on topic for the sake of the TTShop guys and you should get in touch with Revo for further details..
> 
> Mule.. I realised a while ago that once you have made a decision nothing, fact or not, would change your mind.. So im not going to even try.. Have fun in your little bubble


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Ill think about it..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Missing all the fun as usual...

Indeed, well done to TTS...they are to be applauded as atleast they have a kit to talk about.

However I look at the figures am personally not impressed with a 70BHP increase for £5k! So for me the wait goes on...550BHP/650NM plus and am warming to it...whether the 'balance' of the car will be upset at that power increase is an entirely different conversation...as I suspect that will add to the spend!

Again, TTS are to be applauded as after all is said and done talk is cheap and TTS simply kept stump until they could come out with a product and figures for us mere mortals to look at...well done!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

thettshop said:


>


Don't like the torque line peaking at ± 3250 and only dropping irregular after that.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

IF you should say something nice about, then the engine and powerband streches from 3250 to 6500 and makes the car very flexible to drive.

But the torque is way of regarding what CAN be done on the engine.


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks ideal to me, no less torque than standard and instead of running out of puff after 5500 she keeps on climbing.

Would love to try one on the road as it's only ever in the higher rev range that I've ever wanted more from the car.

Are you at VMax Justin?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

R5T said:


> thettshop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The torque should always peak early on, the quicker you spool and boost the car, the higher the peak torque. This gives you a very noticeable kick up the arse. The trick is to try and maintain the torque for as long as possible.

You could flatten the torque line to a much smoother level but in doing so you lose the torque low down. For example, you could see a high peak of 450lbft early on at 3000 dropping to 350lbft at red, it would look up and then down or you could make 350lbft all the way through and the torque line would be very flat. (looks nicer)

However, the quicker car will be the car with the most torque overall throughout the rev range. I'd take the 450 down to 350 rather than the flat 350 all the way through.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I prefer 450 torque peaking at 5000 and stay flat as long as possible.
Also like a red rev line at 7800.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Mule said:


> If its not related to the map, then what else could it be
> 
> Turn down the boost and its gone. Again map related....do you get this on the MRC map Mitchy?
> 
> ...


My car has never seen limp mode to date, I run lower boost levels which are the same as Mitchy's MRC levels.
And it's as fast as any higer boosted car, infact I turned by boost up and it was slower, so I turned it back down again 

the point is Stage 1 with standard exhaust is as fast as stage 2 with race exhaust
proven again just last week with me and Jamie doing a side by side run neck and neck 

So to go Loba it's 8k min from stage 1 inc fuel pump and exhaust,

And imo we still have a major air intake temp issue to sort out.
As for the twin DV soloution will that's vanished dead in the water and gone as far as any info coming out of any where.


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

what settings are you running?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > If its not related to the map, then what else could it be
> ...


Worth noting mrdemon has a race licence and I do not... that must count for something LOL
I was probably having to claw back 0.2s every gear change :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope you guys have got video cameras for vmax.In theory, Mrdemon should post the lowest speed, TTS the highest and you and Rob, Jamie, somewhere inbetween.

Mrdemon...Remember and keep the intake temps down on the initial straight :wink:


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Jamie..

Very interesting to see V-Max results.. And also how quickly they will be dismissed :roll:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

jonnyc said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Jamie..
> 
> Very interesting to see V-Max results.. And also how quickly they will be dismissed :roll:


All these chaps talking about POWER and accelerration times! I remember getting slated that TT owners don't gunn it at the lights when being egged on by boy racers! How different RS owners are to other TT owners, at least you boys on this thread readily admit you drive the cars like they have been made for.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Mitchy said:


> I hope you guys have got video cameras for vmax.In theory, Mrdemon should post the lowest speed, TTS the highest and you and Rob, Jamie, somewhere inbetween.
> 
> Mrdemon...Remember and keep the intake temps down on the initial straight :wink:


doh that's no fun :?

with my poxy down pipe I am supprised it can make 146MPh :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

jamiekip said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > Mule said:
> ...


lol the only thing I did with the race licence was jam it in your intake pipe


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Keep your vbox plugged in for the runs mate, Jamie has mine.

S2 revo may not shine over S1 until say 130-140/140-150/150-160 etc

You'll be able to analyse the 10mph segments afterwards, I would think Jamie would post a higher vmax and 140-150, 150-160, 160-170 times.

I think there is also another S1 car going? 357RS? Get the vbox in his too and put this 1 to bed once and for all, that Milltek downpipe has to do something, surely :lol:

Also, get the vbox in TTS car, see what that 490hp equates to on the tarmac in comparison to yours and Jamies. See if they'll do a 30-130 for us


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wish I was coming along to this now, but at the time decided to put money away for more mods.

Whilst my s2 car pulled away from Mr Demons whilst he was on 18's now that hes on lightweight 19s shouldnt that count for something?

David we should have another play in the future, that way we will know whether your wheels make a difference or not


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> lol the only thing I did with the race licence was jam it in your intake pipe


Hahaha, probably helped airflow


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> Keep your vbox plugged in for the runs mate, Jamie has mine.
> 
> S2 revo may not shine over S1 until say 130-140/140-150/150-160 etc
> 
> ...


I'll have your vbox there with me mitchy.
I'll try and get your vbox in all the TTRS's at points through the day mate so we have all the data from the one vbox... I'm sure myself and mrdemon can try and co-ordinate some sensible runs out on to the straight and then do some side by side 30-vmax runs for the camera.. we probably won't get our best terminal speeds, but will be good for the vid's lol
Maybe's do a 5th or 6th gear pull too so we can see what the difference from 1krpm onwards without any gear changes????


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

TTRS data overload. That will keep us busy on the forums for a few weeks :lol:

Good stuff


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I wanna play..its not fair.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

stevecollier said:


> I wanna play..its not fair.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


+1 Steve
No mention of even when its at! I suppose the venue is fully booked ?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

vwcheung said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna play..its not fair.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


First rule of vmax....
... there is no vmax


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


HI Jamiekip, looked online and found nowt info and you boys seemed a bit uninformative about dates thats all , any details you could give me would be appreciated


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

vwcheung said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > First rule of vmax....
> ...


It's fully booked as far as I'm aware, and the first rule is not to post the dates online....

If you sign up to pistonheads forums and look in the events section you can find details.... craig is the man with the power


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > jamiekip said:
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna play..its not fair.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

For family reasons I cant make it on the xxth so my space may still be available if Craig hasn't already filled it up. Best giving him a mail for anyone that is wanting to go.

Steve, Im sure they'll vbox your car too fella


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> For family reasons I cant make it on the xxth so my space may still be available if Craig hasn't already filled it up. Best giving him a mail for anyone that is wanting to go.
> 
> Steve, Im sure they'll vbox your car too fella


Will be doing some logging myelf, will see about Vbox.
Pity your not going, would be nice to see an RS in my rear view..  
Steve


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> For family reasons I cant make it on the xxth so my space may still be available if Craig hasn't already filled it up. Best giving him a mail for anyone that is wanting to go.
> 
> Steve, Im sure they'll vbox your car too fella


ive ask Craig about spaces but no reply as yet :?


----------



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

Mitchy said:


> I agree Pov, certainly not a criticism. This will crack 500 without a doubt, I was just a little surprised with the WMI being used.
> 
> If not going for the hybrid, I would certainly be interested in WMI if TTS are offering this as standalone. It would allow you guys to turn the boost upto 9 on your SPS without it throwing wobblers :wink:


Hi Guys

Without having a chance to go through all replies on here. The water injection was purely a move to get the well known high intake temps on the TTRS down to be able to keep good power figures due to cylinder temps. (a worth while recommendation even on stage 1 and stage 2 cars also)
The car was achieving low to mid 480's without the water cooling. I will realease some pictures of the WMI install and details. This will be of course an option for customers on stage 1 and stage 2 files that are not going for the Hybrid route.
There is of course Dyno lotteries! the car could have gone on another or the same rolling road the next day and broken the 500 or even been under the 489. Difficult to base a conversion purely on dyno figures :wink:, however run after run that day the car pulled consistant figures!

Justin


----------



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

We shall be at V-maxx, whether the conversion will increase top speeds, we do not know. Have not been keen on seeing on the public roads  
V-maxx for us is top speed challenge, great if you get to go up against something else in doing so. Not an exact way of racing but gives a good idea.

The true test will be some bouts of 1/4mile action over the summer. Inters.....Santa Pod etc.

Every one that knows us, will know that we do not mind laying our cards on the table and showcasing what a car can do. We call it stress relief


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

That will be a few meets that I will be able to see the beast in the flesh.
Steve


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Looking forward to see how it does at Vmax - I will of course jump in for an "independent speed verification run" again ;-)


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

thettshop said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Pov, certainly not a criticism. This will crack 500 without a doubt, I was just a little surprised with the WMI being used.
> ...


Thanks for the Info!


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks to Vince and The TT Shop for being so open with the car at VMax, having been in the car for a couple of runs and watched it run time and time again down the strip to 180 plus I can say from first hand experience what a cracking set up it is, well done chaps.

There were no issues with the car that I saw in 6 hours, no smoke on the WFO runs (like a LOT of other tuned cars were showing) and no limp modes.

The map Revo have made for the car is really impressive, incredibly smooth as the standard car and then on the WFO runs the car picks up and goes again where the standard or St1 or 2 Revo map runs out of urge, after around 5500 rpm

To me it was very impressive, a couple of others also had rides with Vince in it so maybe they'll post up what they thought of it.

But the run I had in the Carrera GT was the highlight of the day!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Are there any final power figures with the new Revo map or does it still run on stage 2.


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

AFAIK it never ran on Revo stage 2. Well, apart from to get to Revo that is. Power figures as the first page of this thread I would suggest, have a read through again?


----------

